# MacMini : Conseil pour un débutant



## jack_flash1 (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous ,


je suis nouveau ici , et je voudrais vous demander votre avis sur l'acquisition d'un MacMini qui aura pour utilisation du multimédia ( internet , musique , vidéo et photo plus tard...) et enteuellment a plus long therme le montage audio pour des maquettes...


donc mes questions sont les suivantes: 

-dois-je comme je le pense prendre la version a 1giga 4
-512 mo de ram est-ce suffisant ?
-le combo est-il bruyant?


je voudrais aussi avoir vos conseils sur un autre point j'ai comme connexion internet la live box wanadoo a priori pas de problème de compatibilité , seulment je sui en Wifi 

-la clef usb 2.0 qui assure la connexion sans fil sera-t-elle suffisante ou dois-je acheter en plus un airport ou je sais pas quoi ( j'avoue qu'a ce stade la je suis paumé...:s)


Voila je sui trés motivé pour lacher mon vieux pc et son WINDAUBE j'insiste la dessus

merci d'avance


[edit] je rajoute que j'ai choisi le mini pour son prix et sa taill en sachant que je dispose deja d'un écran plat LG flatron de 19 pouce


----------



## naas (23 Juin 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
si tu veux faire plus tard du montage vidéo il te faudrais le superdrive non ?
c'est pour une utilisation perso je pense non ?


----------



## jack_flash1 (23 Juin 2005)

oui l'utilisation sera personnel, mais pour le montage il s'agira de faire tourner des soft tel que Cubase ou Logic Audio  par exemple


----------



## touna (24 Juin 2005)

le modèle a 1,42 Ghz n'est pas beaucoup plus puissant que celui a 1,25 mais a disque dur plus gros. en ce qui concerne la RAM 512  ca suffi en general mais  mais 1GB c est le top , par contre achète la ailleurs que sur le store elle est trop chère . en ce qui concerne la livebox je suis connecté en ethernet avec elle et ça marche très bien. je n ai pas testé la clé wifi fourni avec


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Juin 2005)

jack_flash1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> 
> je voudrais aussi avoir vos conseils sur un autre point j'ai comme connexion internet la live box wanadoo a priori pas de problème de compatibilité , seulment je sui en Wifi
> ...




Salut et bienvenue, 

Concernant Internet en WiFi, je t'assurre qu'il n'y a pas de problemes de compatibilité. Chez moi j'ai Cegetel en WiFi via un modem Inventel et chez mes parents Wanadoo via la Live Box. Je navigue entre les 2 FAI en ne faisant rien du tout. 
 Je te recommande de prendre la carte Air Port Extreme sinon tu vas devoir abandonner les WiFi (la clé USB WiFi n'étant pas compatible Mac il me semble). 
Tu verras l'utilisation est très simple et en plus tout est intégré à la machine ce qui libère un port USB.



			
				jack_flash1 a dit:
			
		

> Voila je sui trés motivé pour lacher mon vieux pc et son WINDAUBE j'insiste la dessus
> 
> merci d'avance



Bonne résolution. J'ai franchi le pas il y a 8 mois maintenant et je suis super contant.
Changer de SE demande un peu de temps mais ça vaut le coup... et puis nquand tu es perdu il y a toujours quelqu'un ici pour te montrer le route et ca c'est cool.

Bon switch.

Edit : pour les 512K de mémoire ça me parait un peu juste pouyr la photo et la vidéo...mais ça reste à confirmer.


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juin 2005)

Pense aussi à acheter un clavier Apple, je crois qu'il n'est pas fourni avec le Mac Mini.
En effet, certaines touches sont spécifiques aux macs, et certaines ponctuations ne sont pas placées au même endroit.

De plus, sur le clavieur Apple, il y a deux ports USB :love: Ca te permet de brancher facilement clefs USB, souris...


----------



## vg93179 (24 Juin 2005)

La clé USB wifi fournie avec la live box n'a pas de driver sur mac. 
En plus elle est nulle. 
Donc prends une carte airport  : ca marchera super bien, et de facon tres simple.


----------



## brome (24 Juin 2005)

Du montage et de la retouche photo, j'en faisais avec mon vieux powerbook Tittanium et ses 384 Mo de RAM, donc 512 Mo me semblent suffants pour faire de la retouche photo. J'utilisais aussi Cubase dessus. Par contre, pour la vidéo, je laisse parler les spécialistes.

La différence entre 1 Go et 512 Mo se ressent surtout lors du passage d'une application à une autre : le mac swappe moins, et le passage se fait donc plus rapidement.


----------



## jack_flash1 (24 Juin 2005)

ok , merci pour toute vos réponses qui vont pas mal m'aider !

donc si j'i bien compris le fait d'acheter un clavier mac va égalment m'apporter 2 port usb en plus , usb2.0?
:rose:

pour le fonctionement de la carte airport cela se passe comment?
je dois juste  installer la live box en wifi et le tour et joué? ou je vais devoir faire face a des manips qui font m'affoler en tant que débutant en mac?


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2005)

un seul port usb en fait, car un des deux disponibles sur le clavier sera utilisé par la souris


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juin 2005)

jack_flash1 a dit:
			
		

> ok , merci pour toute vos réponses qui vont pas mal m'aider !
> 
> donc si j'i bien compris le fait d'acheter un clavier mac va égalment m'apporter 2 port usb en plus , usb2.0?


:rose:
  c'est bien ca !!!! tu as  tout compris   



			
				jack_flash1 a dit:
			
		

> pour le fonctionement de la carte airport cela se passe comment?
> je dois juste installer la live box en wifi et le tour et joué? ou je vais devoir faire face a des manips qui font m'affoler en tant que débutant en mac?


 
C'est tellement facile et rapide que tu auras même pas le temps de te faire un café.
Jette un oeuil au manuel de ta Live Box tu verras que les instructions d'installation ne prennent  même pas une page pour la partie Mac.
En gros : t'allume l'ordi, un réseau est détecté, loging, PW, clé WEP ... ok ... et c'est fait !!!


----------



## jack_flash1 (25 Juin 2005)

Merci encore pour vos réponses 

c'est bon chui trop motivé la 

je vais juste attendre encore un peu car le magasins agréé mac ou je vais m'a dit qu'il allait faire des promo et que le mini mac allait surment en faire partie  

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2005)

photo et video prends un G5 ,donc l'imac 
les G4 bipro tiennent la route face aux G5 mono,mais le macmini avec son mono G4 ,ca risque de faire juste 

pour la photo ,1Go est un mini ,et c'est le maxi du mac mini
pour la vidéo ,au mini 2 Go

le mac mini ,C pour les trucs de base a mon avis


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> photo et video prends un G5 ,donc l'imac
> les G4 bipro tiennent la route face aux G5 mono,mais le macmini avec son mono G4 ,ca risque de faire juste
> 
> pour la photo ,1Go est un mini ,et c'est le maxi du mac mini
> ...


un avis qui n'est pas partagé pas tous tout de même
mon copain fait des musiques sur garageband et sa femme des dvdv sous imovie 

pareil pour la ram, 512 suffisent, tout est histoire de proportion


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un avis qui n'est pas partagé pas tous tout de même
> mon copain fait des musiques sur garageband et sa femme des dvdv sous imovie
> 
> pareil pour la ram, 512 suffisent, tout est histoire de proportion




oui 512 suffisent pour les trucs de base ,mais pour des filtres ,et ce genre d'opérations un peu lourdes, le Giga s'impose ,voire plus


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2005)

plus ca va pas être facile sur le mac mini


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> plus ca va pas être facile sur le mac mini



En même temps, c'est bien dommage. C'est la seule machine apple qui est succeptible de ne jamais passer en G5. Il faudrait donc au moins qu'elle aie autant de slots mémoire que les powerbooks haut de gamme, à défaut des 4 Go maximum théoriques du G4.
1 Go, c'est une réellle limite-handicap que j'expérimente sur mon emac. Alors que le processeur G4 n'est pas forcément en cause dans les limites de perfs.


----------



## brome (25 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est bien dommage. C'est la seule machine apple qui est succeptible de ne jamais passer en G5.


Je crois qu'il y a quelques iBook et powerbooks qui se sentent aussi laissés pour compte.  

Je ne pense pas que l'utilisation d'un mac mini se cantonne aux "trucs de base". Bien sur, plus la machine est puissante, plus le travail est rapide et confortable, mais on peut faire énormément de chose avec un mini.

En fait, la seule chose que j'hésite à demander au mien, c'est d'encoder un film de deux heures au format PAL en H.264.


----------



## jack_flash1 (26 Juin 2005)

le problème c'est que je suis loind d'etre millionnaire .... et que j'ai deja un écran lat de 19 pouces 


c'est que sa serait mieux mais apparment sa peut allé aussi avec cette config du minimac


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2005)

jack_flash1 a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est que je suis loind d'etre millionnaire .... et que j'ai deja un écran lat de 19 pouces
> 
> 
> c'est que sa serait mieux mais apparment sa peut allé aussi avec cette config du minimac



yep, en rajoutant un peu de ram


----------



## Kilian2 (26 Juin 2005)

Pour intenet avec la livebox c'est nikel moi je me connecte en ethernet et c'est simplissime et pour le wifi avec la carte airport c'est bien plus simple que sur PC


----------



## PHM74 (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai aussi une LiveBox Sagem et j'utilise la clef USB Wifi qui est livrée avec, il te suffit d'installer le driver que tu trouveras içi:
http://lgsagem.free.fr/drivers_fast3202.htm
L'inconvénient est qu'il te bouffe un connecteur USB mais il a l'avantage d'être gratuit. Après c'est suivant ton budget, mais tu peux prendre le BlueTooth avec le clavier-souris sans fil, il te reste alors un connecteur USB.


----------



## jack_flash1 (5 Juillet 2005)

ok , merci encore pour vos réponses


----------

